
Tapdo – the ingenious button. Maybe the smartest way to interact with technology - MarkusSu
https://tapdo.io/
======
jaipilot747
The idea of using different parts of your hand to control things is
interesting but very few people want one more thing to wear on their hand.
They could make it a standalone device but then it becomes a glorified switch.
Wonder who their primary target market is.

~~~
MarkusSu
Hi jaipilot747,

you can use our button standalone, with a clip or glued. You can put in on
another wristband or you can use our wristband. We assume that it works best
at your wrist.

Best Markus

------
MarkusSu
Hey Hackers,

what do you think about our product? Do you have any ideas for use cases? Do
you have ideas to improve our product? We are keen to know your opinion.

Best Markus

